# MTS Blaze USB Modem Connectivity issues on Win XP SP3



## santhosh.nttf (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,
I have recently purchased a wireless USB Modem from MTS.
Model: ZTE AC2746

In the MTS user interface, when I click connect I get the following error:

"A connection to the remote computer could not be established. You might need to change the ..."
:upset:
The error from the application's UI was not complete.

Few things to note:
1. It worked fine for the first time when I installed the Device. After that it was the same error. I am using a DELL Latitude 610 Notebook with Windows XP SP3.

2. The USB Modem works fine on my other Notebook with Windows 7. It even worked fine on another ACER Notebook with Windows XP.
3. I have tried disabling the WLAN Port (IP) following the Microsoft KB article - 810979.
4. I have installed a VPN software (Aventail) last week, could that be causing a conflict? :4-dontkno
5. The USB modem has got an in-built software, I have tried reinstalling the software several times, but it never worked. :4-dontkno
6. After installing the MBlaze software, the signal strength is good. I have verified all the settings in the software.

Please let me know if you need any more information.

Regards,
Santhosh


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried a System Restore? Restore it to a point where it was trouble free.


----------



## santhosh.nttf (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,

I have tried System Restore too, it didn't work. :sigh:

Regards,
Santhosh


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Uninstall the VPN Software, uninstall the driver and software for the USB Modem, then reinstall the driver and software again for the USB Modem.

Please post an update.


----------

